# What kind of shape are you in?



## Deathtrap101

I was just wondering what kind of shape all you other martial artists were in, what you do to keep in shape and such.

 I have still developing 6-pack and pretty well cut chest, i have bin in better shape where 50 push-ups was hardly a sweat and last time i ran the 100m dash i got just under 15 seconds. About 6' tall 170 lbs and have done the splts about as far down as 6inches off the ground(still too far). Ive bin in karate for about 9 months and just before i joined MA i was trying to just bulk up and be huge, but not anymore . Ive bin in moderate shape most of my life before i joined.

 Currently i am not going to any dojo's because i have no ride and the one here is shut down till september. When i am at one of hte two dojo's i go to one runs for 2 hours the other for an hour and a half twice a week. And at home i will work out in my basement almost every evening for just as long as i feel interested. I dont have nay set workout i just do whatever and eat whatever(i try to watch it, but cravings get the best of me) which has bin workin for me.

 What about the rest of you??


----------



## Kempojujutsu

Funny you mention this. Earier this spring I was helping my daughter with track. she was doing the 100 & 200 meter dash. Having done this while I was High school (Almost 20 years ago) and help set a couple of school records. I figure give it a try. I was a little disappointed in my time 13 seconds. Was hoping for round 12 seconds. But I am no spring chick. My job requires for me to lift alot so I get some weight training at work. I also do some at the gym. Most of my weight training comes from Grappling. I feel this is the best way to workout. It forces you to use muscles that sometimes you don't use. I am round 5-11, 197 pounds give or take and will be 38 this August. 
Bob


----------



## Danny

5' 10"
150lbs.

1.5 Miles in 10:05
45 Push Ups
10 Chin Ups
85 Sit-Ups in 2 min.
(All proper technic.)

Currently 6 days a week for 2 hours of physical training, plus 1 hour technical, plus class and teaching.


----------



## RCastillo

5'5
210
47 years of age

I run weekly, lift heavy with the free weights, spar when possible, do bag work, and work in forms, techniques. Still have some decent flexibility. Also teach twice  week, and work along with the students. Due to begin another class soon at a community college.:asian:


----------



## Deathtrap101

wow do i ever feel bad now 13 seconds by someone more than twice my age , and my best time was last year when i was 14 i only got 14 seconds.


----------



## Danny

Have to run the 100 sometime and see how I do.  I know I can do 110m in 15 sec. but that track had corners so I'm not really sure how I'd do.


----------



## DJDragon

Last year this time I was 16 years old.  I ran the 100m in 12.34, or 12.43.  Cannot find where I wrote it down.

This year I know I could of done better and won but I had a bad toe injury.  Sprinters need to run on their toes and my big toe was stuffed.  I was pretty upset, cos I know I could of made Open Atheletics Champion.  

I'm in alrite shape, but I've stopped working out for two weeks now.  I'm 6'0, 140 pounds.


----------



## fissure

31 years old
5'11"
205 lbs

33" waist
5 sec. 40 yd dash (sucks!)
18 pullups
38 dips
115 sqauts, just body weight- *** to heels stand back up.
Can mop my floor in under 20 mins.


----------



## hand2handCombat

martial arts has helped me soo much, when i was on the track team, i had no endurance or speed. i ran the 100 in 13 second and couldnt finsish a mile. now i can go real steady.

im 140lb, 5' 9", developing 6pack, 40 pushups with ease, developed major quads


----------



## sparky

I had a six pack but now its in the cooler


----------



## Kempojujutsu

In my younger days (high school) my best time was 11.3 sec. I was on the 400 & 800 relay teams, which set several school records that still stand after 19 plus years. These times were on sinder type tracks. Nothing like the all weather tracks you see now. I had wish could of ran on the all weather tracks to see what we could had done.
Bob


----------



## Deathtrap101

Geuss im the sloweswt one here....ohwell, with martial arts who needs to run??:ticked:


----------



## Klondike93

100 yd dash - how ever long it takes me to get the car and go 100 yards  :rofl: 

Actually, I hate running (with a passion) so I don't do much of it. I don't mind doing dashes though, 40 yd 60 yd 100 yd what ever but try to do 1,2 or 3 miles, fuhget about it I'm going to the car and I'll meet you there.

5'10" 
210
42 years old

no six pack, just a dozen donuts :rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## Steven232

age: 15
pushups: 78 good ones
Situps: 80
Mile: like 14 minutes with my slow butt...
 I'm in bad shape..


----------



## Seig

My shape?  Oblong.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *My shape?  Oblong. *



But, deadly!


----------



## Cruentus

TIME TO BUST A FLEX ON YA'S! 



Height: 5'71/2''
Weight: 200lbs
Body fat %: approximatily 8%
Bench: 335lb 4-6 reps
Squats: 515 8 reps
Stretch: full front splits....used to be able to do full center, but can't right now.
Speed: 40yrd dash in 4.9 (was some time ago, probably 5.2ish right now); mile well under 6 minutes.


I like being in shape, and I think it is important to at least be in good healthy shape to do Martial Arts. I take "good healthy shape" to an extreme, but I'm young so I'm taking advantage of that.

 

Oh....and despite how it sounds....I'm not an egomaniac, or a "jock".

Thanks!


----------



## Rich Parsons

35 soon to 36 Years Old.

6' 3" or 191 cms

273 lbs or 125 kgs

40" Waist

Splits Front - 6-8 inches from ground
Center Splits - Still working

100 m Dash - I do not run. One of my many faults.

Walking the Mile 8 minutes or so.

Push ups - I do two to three sets of 15 a day.
I know not many.

Sit ups - Crunches 50 center - 35 right and 35 left.

The only six pack I ever had was in the fridge. 

My Shape - my shape something I learned to live with a long time ago   .  But in General BIG. :shrug: 

Rich


----------



## Dronak

People keep changing the stuff they put in as stats, so I'm not sure exactly what to say.    Well, I'll try to follow the last few posts.

Age:  28, turn 29 near the end of the year
Height:  About 5'8" (about 173cm)
Weight:  About 160lbs (about 72.5kg)
Waist:  Under 34" (about 86cm).  A little vague, I know, but most of my pants/shorts are 34" and they're a little big on me now.  I'm probably about 33", I don't think I've gotten down to 32", but I haven't measured lately.

Pushup, situps/crunches, weight lifting, and the like, I don't do them now.  I haven't run in years.  Like 10+ years ago when I was running track in high school my best 1600m (almost 1 mile) time was about 5:25 as I recall and I did 800m (about 1/2 mile) in around 2:30 or so at best.  I had one 400m (about 1/4 mile) raced timed at 60-something seconds.  I think I also had one race at 100m, maybe one at 200m, but don't recall the times.  The sprints were part of my testing phase and when they realized I was better at long distance races, I didn't do sprints anymore except as part of training.  I used to do cross country 5k races (about 3.1 miles) at somewhere around 23 minutes I think.  I don't think I'm exactly in great running shape anymore, so I don't know how fast I am now.  If someone's in desperate need to know, I'll try to take a spin around the old cross country course at my high school when I go home on break and time the run, but don't expect it to compare to my old high school times.  

My flexibility is pretty good.  I can almost get a full front split (as it's been called here), but I'm still not quite all the way on the ground yet.  I'm not sure what's stopping me at this point, maybe just not enough practice at it.  Center splits are much harder.  I'm not sure how close to the ground I get, but when I sit back down and try to keep my legs as close to that full split as possible, I usually have about 1 to 1.5 hand lengths (wrist to fingertips) between my body/groin and the line my feet are on.  I've always been pretty flexible, but some stretches are harder than others, e.g., I've never been able to get my knees on the ground in a butterfly stretch but a hurdler's stretch is almost nothing to me.

So overall, I think I'm at least in decent shape.  Taking up MA has apparently helped at least with a little weight loss.    I'm not heavy into fitness or anything.  I try to keep in decent shape and as long as I look OK, I don't worry too much about it.

Quick comment to Rich -- you can *walk* a mile in 8 minutes?  Wow, that's awfully fast.  It usually takes me closer to double that to walk a mile and I tend to walk faster than most people.  It takes me about 30 minutes to walk between home and school, door to door (i.e., not just to the perimeter of campus) and that's probably around 2 miles give or take a bit.  I can't check the exact path length easily.


----------



## arthurb999

25 yrs old
6'0
212 lbs
~10% body fat

Bench 315 for 1.
Squat 315 for a couple.  Never maxxed out on squat.
Don't do deads.


----------



## ZenYuchia

age-16
height-5'11''
weight-175

I play JV lacrosse and Varsity hockey.  Last year at lacrosse conditioning I ran the mile in 6:02.  Over the summer i did 500 squats a day.  now i just exercise when i can get it in.


----------



## kenposcum

6'2", 175 lbs.
Deadlift 405x5, don't bench, squat, or much else
Pullups 16 hands facing, 8 hands away
Mile run 6:16
Got me one of them fancy sixpack thingys, which was kind of nice after a somewhat rotund childhood.  Ab work is just whatever I make my students do with me.
At the dojo six or seven days a week, usually for four to six hours, at least one hour/day technical practice.
Just had a test on Sunday, so will be stepping up the physical prowess in coming months.
:asian:


----------



## sammy3170

Height:5'8"
Weight:155lbs
Dont do free weights at all

At my recent Blackbelt promotion I did 53 proper sit ups(not crunches) in a minute.  49 pushups in a minute.  On the second day after being absolutely drained on the first ran 2 miles in 12 minutes.  Note: day 1 finished Saturday morning at 2:30am and day two started saturday morning at 7am.


Cheers
Sammy


----------



## sammy3170

> _Originally posted by sammy3170 _
> 
> *Height:5'8"
> Weight:155lbs
> Dont do free weights at all
> 
> At my recent Blackbelt promotion I did 53 proper sit ups(not crunches) in a minute.  49 pushups in a minute.  On the second day after being absolutely drained on the first ran 2 miles in 12 minutes.  Note: day 1 finished Saturday morning at 2:30am and day two started saturday morning at 7am.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Sammy *




I also train 5 nights a week for 1.5 -3 hours


----------



## Deathtrap101

just turned 16 a few days ago, im now at 175-180 lbs and am back to doing over 50 pushups. Ill have to get back to you guys on body fat percentage whcih i want to get checked out and when i get to it ill try my push ups per-minute.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Height - 5'7"
Weight - 154
BF - was measured between 7.2 - 7.6% you just can't put an exact figure on that.

Bench - Decline 275
             Flat 255
             Incline 215

Squat - 305
Dead lift - 295
When I was at the top of my cardio a few months ago before my last test I ran 3 miles a day in 20:? it varied from day to day.
Stairmaster was 1300ft. in 8 minutes
Stationary bike was a mile every 3 1/2 minutes
I'm in martial arts class only 1 day a week.   but the 6 other days a week I practice at home.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by sparky _
> 
> *I had a six pack but now its in the cooler *




I'm working on my six pack right now by doing 12 once curls while excercising my eye balls by watching all of these Thanksgiving weekend football games on the tube  

I think I'll start working on my 12 pack next... :rofl:


----------



## Senfeng

I'm 30 and I recently re-entered martial arts.  If I had to say what shape I was in, I would guess that Pear-shap would be the most accurate.  Its been a while since I've lifted.  My arms are still ok condition, but over the last 12 years, my each can of my 6-pack has fused together to form a large keg below my chest and above my... legs.

With the aid of QiGong, I've (nearly) stopped smoking.  I've also started going to the gym, but I'm not too worried about how I look.  I'm mainly focussed on increasing my stamina and shoulder strength.


----------



## Cain

5'5 feet

100 pounds

82 puchups just about 15 mins ago 
90 good sit-ups 
Frog jumps for about 200 yards and back

Pretty good six - pack  and a lean mean fighting machine :uzi:

|Cain|


----------



## Angus

Lessee...

5'9" 
148-150lbs

Dont know how many pushups I can do (never maxxed), but I do anywhere from 25-50 SLOW pushups a night

200 good crunches, usually every other night (sigh)

75-100 SLOW tricep dips, can usually go to 125 or more

etc etc. 

I have a pretty weak (by my standards, at least) upper body, though I'm starting to get some tone on my arms, chest, etc. Just lost a lot of weight, so that helps. My lower body, however, is insanely ripped. Suppose partly due to mostly kicking martial arts, soccer, and genetics.  My lower body is how I want my upper body to look (you know what I mean!). 

Flexibility wise I'm really flexible everywhere but my hips. I can get about a couple inches from front splits, and pretty much full side splits. However, I used to be able to do them, so it bothers me that I can't anymore. A lot of it is strength, because my inner hips need to get a LOT stronger before I can do the vertical sidekicks again.  My hamstrings are like rubber bands, but my inner hips get really tight. It sucks.


----------



## TkdWarrior

cool....let's see

age : 21

height : 5 feet 10 inch 

weighs around : 82-83 kg(calculate the lbs)

body fat : Enuff

waist : 33 i guess(may be more i hav stopped training cuz of my 
xams n i m biiggggg fooooody)

flexibility : good enuff to KO a 6 feet guy  

push ups : well i havn't done lately but last time i barely managed 98 ...ok i guess

squat : hate squats

used to hav six pack(almost 8 pack ) but now it's gone down to one or may be 2  i hav stopped abdominal training long ago n i m working on doing some chi blasts 
but last time i tried crunches i managed 100

hate running but still do it to check myself... 
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Jill666

Age:33
Height 5'7"
Weight:120 
Waist- dunno I'm a Levi's size 6 :idunno: 
Body fat %: Last time I checked out at 3% about a year ago

6-pack: all gone, working on a 12-pack now :drinkbeer 
Actually, the abs are less cut than I'd like but I'm working on it

Pushups: Sets of 20 I never do more than 3 sets, I like free weights better. Besides I suspect I can't do many more... not in one session
Situps: 100 crunches, 30 leg-lifts, obliques as tolerated (not many by then) my usual routine 3-4 times a week
Pullups: Don't know I've done 10 slowly hands facing me, can't do many hands facing away. 
Squats: 50 with light weight is routine
Dips: I do 2-3 sets of 10 three times a week. I prefer machines and free weights for arms

Fleibilty is good, a lot to do with size & being female I think.

I don't run unless chased- I'm quite fast but have asthma which cuts down on the endurance. My cardiovascular fitness definitely needs work. I smoked from age 16 to, well, a few months ago...


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Body fat %: Last time I checked out at 3% about a year ago
> *



Not to be picky or anything but I don't think that can be right.  Men can get down in the single digits for body fat but if girls do I believe there are some serious health risks.  Including the loss of monthly cycles (sorry I know Taboo, but that's the nices way I could say it)

Of course I could be 100% wrong on that, and considering you are in WAY better shape then I can even espire to be in I shouldn't even be opening my mouth.  :shrug:  

Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Bagatha

Nope, your right. If a chick went under 8% BF she would likely die very shortly. Typo maybe? 30%?  I used to work for a gym, measuring people everyday. The average woman is between 20-30%. 30 being on the noticibly "softer" range. 20% being very normal. 15% chicks looked like Angelina Jolie. All calliper measurements are not 100% accurate. Everyones body is different and of course there is human error. I think there can be up to a 5% variation either way. An example was when I thought I was at my skinniest, I could see abs and was super strong I got one of the girls to measure me, and it was at 18%. I freaked out thinking OMG Im a porker. Then when I went in again later, after a huge lapse from the gym and my jeans were getting snug, I thought I should get tested again to have a "starting" place for a goal. I was 13%. I dont believe either of them obviously. 2 different girls measured me and I got 2 different results from opposite ends of the spectrum. I think if those numbers were reversed, then that would be the true figure.


----------



## Bagatha

oops, pressed the wrong button.


----------



## Jill666

Huh, okay well that makes sense since women have much more body fat than men. I'm forced to assume the guy who was doing the measuring didn't know what he was doing- and since I am built like Angelina Jolie, I didn't question it. 

Gym rats, tell me, what goes into measuring body fat besides those calipers?


----------



## Jill666

Actually, I got curious, and found a site that uses body measurements by tape to culculate body fat, and came up with 15.6 % for me, which sounds more in line with what Bagatha said... 
also found out my waist is 26"  not bad for an old chick


----------



## Bagatha

Hmmm....women also get measured differently then men do for the same test. Maybe he measured you wrong or something. For a girl they pinch you from behind the right tricep, then with one arm over your head, they do the abdomen, then the quad in a relaxed position. They simply take those figures, add them together and there should be a chart that tells you your BF. If I remember correctly, it was also seperated by age as well. Older people are more likely to have looser skin for example but that just proves the inaccuracy of the test, some old people dont have lose skin. You can also get tested with water which is more accurate they say. Im not sure how that works exaclty.


----------



## Bagatha

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Actually, I got curious, and found a site that uses body measurements by tape to culculate body fat, and came up with 15.6 % for me, which sounds more in line with what Bagatha said...
> also found out my waist is 26"  not bad for an old chick *



Oh cool. Post it!


----------



## Jill666

http://www.he.net/~zone/prothd2.html 

I didn't find that one when I went back, but I found this one and tested at 16%. This one has different areas for men & women to measure; the other had waist, thigh and calf for both.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Actually, I got curious, and found a site that uses body measurements by tape to culculate body fat, and came up with 15.6 % for me, which sounds more in line with what Bagatha said... also found out my waist is 26"  not bad for an old chick *



Thanks for the link. I'm also kind of curious about the woman BF content. Obviously I'm not a woman but your 15.6 sounds like it could be high. I've been tested on a regular basis in my gym. I was preparing to take my 2nd black test last july. 8 months before the test I started a powerlifting program along with cardio work. They were concerned a little about the way I lifted weights and performed my cardio. I push myself to absolute limits on everything I do. Now 3 months in advance my training was switching to more cardio and less weights. 1 month prior went to all cardio 5 days a week for 40min. a day. My BF (approx.-that's all you really can do) went down to between 7.2 -7.6. Once again that's an appoximate there's really no way to get an exact figure. I'm 5'7" as well and 154. I know I'm male but if I took off 30 pounds I'd be left with bare bones.  Anyway you sound like your in great shape with a nice toned body. (I'm not trying to pick you up either, I have a wife - there's no way for me to try to balance 2 women )  Anyway I'm not sure what terms to use there so I picked the best that came to mind.


----------



## Bagatha

To put it in perspective, I beleive pro bodybuilders (Ms. Universe etc) Compete at around 8-10% BF. They have no boobs . Where as Men can go down to 3-5%


----------



## Bagatha

Some examples: 2002 Mr. & Ms. Olympia.


----------



## Bagatha

.


----------



## Bagatha

Bwahaha ok that last one ended up smaller than I expected but c'mon everyone knows what Ronnie looks like.


----------



## Bagatha

Me at "13"% pfff  I was much fatter then that. I was prob closer to 18% like I said before.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Well from the picture of you I seen your just fine the way your are. Looking good.  As for the olympia I just wish I could go there. The newest Flex mag. has some more results of the Mr. & Ms. Olympia as well as the fitness olympia. Some of the male competitors are a little overboard. Ronnie Coleman has just awesome size but I'll never be able to achieve anything like that due to small stature.  I'll enclose a picture of me in a little bit when I find it on my disc. That's if anyone really cares.

Castillo! Nothing from you either, I see you lurking around in here.
(puffing my pueny chest)


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well from the picture of you I seen your just fine the way your are. Looking good.  As for the olympia I just wish I could go there. The newest Flex mag. has some more results of the Mr. & Ms. Olympia as well as the fitness olympia. Some of the male competitors are a little overboard. Ronnie Coleman has just awesome size but I'll never be able to achieve anything like that due to small stature.  I'll enclose a picture of me in a little bit when I find it on my disc. That's if anyone really cares.
> 
> Castillo! Nothing from you either, I see you lurking around in here.
> (puffing my pueny chest) *



As for the beautiful black bodybuilder, ROIDS!

I will repeat again, my young Jedi, join me, and I will complete your training!

 :jediduel:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Here I am. I guess you really can't see me all that well but it's a picture at least.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Here I am. I guess you really can't see me all that well but it's a picture at least. *



It's Tong Po!


----------



## jfarnsworth

What    :rofl: 

Wait a second I don't have long hair. Actually I had to go back and mess with the pic. so it would be bigger.  Now you can see how scrawny I really am.


----------



## Jill666

The body fat reccommendations for women my age is <17% for an athlete, 17-22% for lean body type, I forgot the normal range but it's over 22%. 

So there.


----------



## jfarnsworth

That's an interesting find. Thanks for the info. It still seems a little high but again, what do I know.


----------



## Mon Mon

age 17

 mile 30 mins

reason i like to piss off my coaches 


Flexibility: okay i guess working on it

weight 178 lbs


----------



## Quick Sand

jfarnsworth,

It's really common for men to think that it's a really high body fat percentage for women but it's totally normal. It has to do with our reproductive system and how women store fat as opposed to men etc.


----------



## TkdWarrior

Your weight is: 180 pounds
Your sex is: Male
Your Body Fat percentage is: 19
Your Lean Body Mass is: 146 pounds
Your 'Ideal' weight is: 168 pounds
Your activity factor is: 0.91
Your recommend blocks per day are: 18 (135 grams of protein) 

The Bodyfat Percentage (BF%) of a 70 inch male with a 15 inch neck, and a 35 inch abdomen is 19% Recommended BF% for a man is 15%.

hmm intresting.... 
well thanx for the link...
i wonder how much error % is in that calculation, any guessess??
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Kirk

My shape?  Egg.


----------



## Jill666

:ladysman: 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *:ladysman:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. *



ROFLMAO!!!!!!!  Jill, you show great tenacity! Kick ***!


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Bagatha _
> *Me at "13"% pfff  I was much fatter then that. I was prob closer to 18% like I said before. *



You're a very attractive woman, with LOADS of courage!!!!!
Kudos to you for putting up your picture.  After seeing yours and
jfarnsworth's .. it'll be a cold day in hell before I post mine! LOL


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *You're a very attractive woman, with LOADS of courage!!!!!
> Kudos to you for putting up your picture.  After seeing yours and
> jfarnsworth's .. it'll be a cold day in hell before I post mine! LOL
> *



ROGPML

I second that Kirk my man!!!

Give me a year and then I'll think about it.


----------



## Hollywood1340

I'll third that. I'd post mine, but I don't do pics like that until I look at least as good shirtless as say, Mr. Jeff Speakman, just, well black. The fact is I'm build like a flicking twig. The words "I'm afraid I'll break you" and "You're so nice to throw" are getting really old. When everybody of either sex outweighs me in Judo, and darn near every other MA class I take...Oi! Master T was looking at my ankle a few nights ago, put his hands around it, compared it to his wrist and said "I'm worried" I then commented his calves are the size of my thights (His calves average 18 inches when he trains, so yeah). Due to the way my spine is curved, If I work for a flat stomach my ribs'll stick out like...yeah. Here's me in my gi, best you'll do


----------



## Bagatha

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *You're a very attractive woman, with LOADS of courage!!!!!
> Kudos to you for putting up your picture.  After seeing yours and
> jfarnsworth's .. it'll be a cold day in hell before I post mine! LOL
> *



Bwahahahaha! OOOHH c'mON!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Can you guess my Weight?

6'3" or 190.3 cms


----------



## Bagatha

You look huge brother. Ill take a stab at it....umm...230-250lbs


----------



## Bagatha

^^ I meant that in a good way!!! LOL


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Bagatha _
> *You look huge brother. Ill take a stab at it....umm...230-250lbs *




(* Blush *) :ladysman:



Why Thank you Little Lady  

You are close my friend but still a little light.

Any other guesses???


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *(* Blush *) :ladysman:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Thank you Little Lady
> 
> You are close my friend but still a little light.
> 
> Any other guesses???
> *



How 'bout a side view?


----------



## Bagatha

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *(* Blush *) :ladysman:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Thank you Little Lady
> 
> You are close my friend but still a little light.
> 
> Any other guesses???
> *



Holy crap. So do you just walk around stepping on people or??


----------



## fissure

275lbs - but why are you shooting us a bird with your left hand?


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *How 'bout a side view? *




Kirk SHHHH do not give away my secrets
:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Bagatha _
> *Holy crap. So do you just walk around stepping on people or?? *




Nope I try to avoid stepping on people. It hurts them and my feelings also.  

Unless they deserve it then I step on them.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by fissure _
> *275lbs - but why are you shooting us a bird with your left hand? *




Excellent guess, did you get it from a previous post of mine?
Because you are correct I am trying to loose a few though.

As for that Bird I never saw it before, and I have no idea, why I would be smiling like that and flying someone the bird???

HMMMMM? Not sure how I can edit it out?

Thanks


----------



## fissure

Your about the same size as my boss. A little taller, but not as thick in the shoulders - he's about 275lbs. Or as I like to say " a biscuit shy of 300!"


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by fissure _
> *Your about the same size as my boss. A little taller, but not as thick in the shoulders - he's about 275lbs. Or as I like to say " a biscuit shy of 300!" *





UMMMMMM Biscuits and Gravy???? With a side of Bacon.


----------



## fissure

> you are correct I am trying to loose a few though





> UMMMMMM Biscuits and Gravy???? With a side of Bacon.



The first post must have been made by an impostor!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by fissure _
> *The first post must have been made by an impostor! *



Actually the second post was made for a friend of mine. He eats and drinks what ever he wants and does not gain weigth even if he tried. Me, I blink and sneeze and gain weight. 

The Gravy and Bacon was meant as a joke. My apologies for the obtuse comments.
:asian:


----------



## fissure

> The Gravy andd Bacon was menat as joke



I know! So was my responce.


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Actually the second post was made for a friend of mine. He eats and drinks what ever he wants and does not gain weigth even if he tried. Me, I blink and sneeze and gain weight.
> *



Sounds like my brother.  He eats twice as much as I, and looks
like a white  Jimmy Walker (from the 70's).


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *You're a very attractive woman, with LOADS of courage!!!!!
> Kudos to you for putting up your picture.  After seeing yours and
> jfarnsworth's .. it'll be a cold day in hell before I post mine! LOL
> *



Oh, now come on. I'm not a good looking guy I just posted something I had on a cd at home. I don't think I look that great.


----------



## fissure

> Oh, now come on. I'm not a good looking guy I just posted something I had on a cd at home. I don't think I look that great


I couldn't agree more! :rofl:


----------



## fissure

I hope you know I was practicing the ancient art of "leg pulling"!


----------



## jfarnsworth

I'm not bothered at all.


----------



## Cliarlaoch

I remain much the same weight as I have been for the past 3 years at university, and I weightlift in addition to martial arts training and instruction (a little too much of the instruction... working on correcting that).

I am 5'11", 155 lbs, lean & wiry by nature, not Arnold-style.
Still pretty flexible, splits down to 6 inches from floor (for a guy, I'm happy with that),
and can kick straight up above my head with front and side kicks.

I walk everywhere around Kingston, too, which helps my health.

--Cliarlaoch


----------

